# south side of jacksonville



## b0rnesupreme (Dec 4, 2008)

Yo, where all the Jville members at? Hit me up with a pm so we can get to know each other. I know, I know I could be the man, but I'm not. I read on We be high that the best weed is in 5 points? Is this true? Back in the day Sin City had the best herb. Anyway hit me up lets have a beer and toke one.
Peace


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to RIU...What is 5 points? Isnt "Sin City" Las Vegas?


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Mar 20, 2010)

old post but jax here....


----------



## Lil Czr (Jul 10, 2010)

Shazzaaaaaam!


----------



## rzza (Jul 10, 2010)

hey guys, if anyone comes across twin sisters, red heads. stacy and stephanie, in jacksonville.....please get a phone number for me. one of them had my kid and then moved across the country to jacksonville and never came back. its been five years, its not fair to the child.


----------



## rzza (Jul 11, 2010)

it was worth a shot i guess ...


----------

